# Cheryl Cole zeigt halbnackt ihr Monster-Popo-Tattoo!



## beachkini (25 Aug. 2013)

​
*Eine Blumenwiese auf dem Popo: Welche Frau träumt nicht davon? Naja, so ganz können wir das Mega-Monster-Tattoo auf Cheryl Coles Popo nicht nachvollziehen. Das Blumenmeer der 30-Jährigen nimmt weitaus größere Ausmaße an, als vorab vermutet.*

Schon im Februar hatte die ehemalige "Girls Aloud"-Sängerin ihre Fans auf der Bühne erahnen lassen, dass sie sich etwas nettes über und höchstwahrscheinlich auch auf ihren Allerwertesten hat tättowieren lassen. 

Doch dass der Körperschmuck von ihren Oberschenkeln bis hin zum Rücken reicht, ist nun doch eine Nummer zu bunt…

Ihr Tättowierer präsentierte sein Kunstwerk auf Instagram und verriet, dass Cole während der schmerzhaften Prozedur sehr stark geblieben ist.

Gegenüber der britischen "Sun" gestand sie: "Es war sehr schmerzvoll, also ich denke, ich bin mit Tattoos jetzt durch. Ich habe die Tätowierung nicht aus einem besonderen Grund, ich mochte einfach das Design." (ok-magazin.de)

Letzten Candids
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...atlantic-flight-london-august-14-2013-x6.html

Sieht jetzt ja schon beschissen aus, aber wie sieht es in 20 Jahren aus, wenn die Blumen welken.....Immerhin hat sie die Männerwelt vorgewarnt, sodass der Schock ausbleibt


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2013)

Was ist das denn bitte?!
Da müsste das Licht beim Beischlaf aber so was von aus sein!


----------



## Sachse (25 Aug. 2013)

boar, als Kunstwerk zwar sehr schön anzuschaun, aber wie kann man sich als Frau so den Körper verunstalten?


----------



## steven91 (25 Aug. 2013)

da kommt man sich ja dann vor wie eine biene die pollen sucht ;DDD


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Aug. 2013)

Hat Mann doch schön was zu schauen beim Sex


----------



## CukeSpookem (25 Aug. 2013)

Diagnose: *Gürtelrose*, besonders schwerer Fall, verursacht durch Realitätsverlust in Verbindung mit permanenter Lächerlichkeit....


----------



## warglkarks (26 Aug. 2013)

sieht das super aus...


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2013)

wems gefällt


----------



## eyema9 (26 Aug. 2013)

eine große Überraschung, aber das Tattoo sieht gut aus


----------



## Spritdealer (26 Aug. 2013)

Ich habe absolut nix gegen Tatoos aber das hier ist eindeutig to much, völlig abgedreht. Dabei hat sie so nen geilen Arsch. Schade, total verunstaltet


----------



## Stosskraft (26 Aug. 2013)

Krasse Sache, übermalt die ihren 1A Hintern ^^


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

danke für Cheryl


----------



## goraji (3 Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

und ich finde das eher sehr geil als scheixxx...mir gefällt es zumindest!

Der Raji


----------



## dondolois (3 Sep. 2013)

ist mir zu groß


----------



## Masterff (4 Nov. 2013)

Finde ich absolut genial und mutig..
Gefällt mir sehr..


----------



## Skype (3 Jan. 2014)

schlimm schlimm sowas


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

sieht gar nicht mal so gut aus, also da hat se sich einen geleistet haha


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Geiles Tattoo.


----------



## fabolous (30 Dez. 2014)

wahrscheinlich hatte sie ein "arschgeweih" und fand das nicht mehr schön...und dann wurd eben eine GROße BLUME draus bzw drüber-tättooed


----------



## ontheroad666 (1 März 2015)

Voll die Spießer hier. Generation 50+ oder was? Tattoo sieht hammer aus.


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Love Roses !


----------



## Nicci72 (17 März 2015)

fabolous schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hatte sie ein "arschgeweih" und fand das nicht mehr schön...und dann wurd eben eine GROße BLUME draus bzw drüber-tättooed



Also, das kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen Ich würd´ jedenfalls mein Arschgeweih nie gegen irgendetwas eintauschen, schon gar nicht gegen eine olle Blumenwiese bis über die Arschbacken runter - so eine alte Arschgeweih-Sünde hat ja doch etwas mit der eigenen Persönlichkeit und Biografie zu tun - und frau tauscht doch nicht Manta gegen Ford Transit, Ibiza gegen Wolfgangsee, Leder-Party gegen rosa Schleifchen im Haar, Doppelkorn und Flaschenbier gegen Holunderblütentee - also, wenn ich so drauf wäre, dann würde ich mir gleich einen Strick nehmen und dem Elend ein Ende machen, aber nicht zum Tätowierer gehenmahlzeit47 Also, dieses Tattoo ist einfach nur:angry::devil:knast09 Sorry.


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

viel zu viel :/


----------

